# I had a nightmare that my computer was hacked



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a summary of my nightmare: I downloaded some program (I don't remember what) and the guy that developed the virus it made it so that I couldn't do anything with my computer.

Every time the computer would boot up it would lock up the screen then it would automatically open up my internet browser and it bring me to some flash website with Adolf Hitler giving a speech.. I tried booting up the computer in safe mode but it would still do the same thing.

I've never had such a scary dream before.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

It sounds awful lol. I had dreams about dying in runescape and stuff in the past pretty weird but whatever  

I might watch Wilfred sometime too, stopped halfway in the series I think.


----------



## awkward person (Apr 9, 2013)

jJoe said:


> It sounds awful lol. I had dreams about dying in runescape and stuff in the past pretty weird but whatever
> 
> I might watch Wilfred sometime too, stopped halfway in the series I think.


haha I used to love that game

Back in 2010 I finally manged to get full Bandos and a Dragonfire shield, so I decided to celebrate by fighting people in the white portal at the clan wars area, and well, shortly after I clicked the red portal by accident and didn't realize it until it was too late.

I just stared at the screen with a blank look on my face, then decided that it was time for me to quit.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

awkward person said:


> haha I used to love that game
> 
> Back in 2010 I finally manged to get full Bandos and a Dragonfire shield, so I decided to celebrate by fighting people in the white portal at the clan wars area, and well, shortly after I clicked the red portal by accident and didn't realize it until it was too late.
> 
> I just stared at the screen with a blank look on my face, then decided that it was time for me to quit.


The only thing I've done like that is one iteming on the old f2p pvp worlds and losing a rune 2h after messing up protect item (pretty sure i had it on though), not a huge deal though lol


----------



## Olga9 (Aug 22, 2013)

awkward person said:


> and the guy that developed the virus it made it so that I couldn't do anything with my computer.


And then he set my computer on fire! thank goodness it wasn't my cell phone!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Occasionally I dream that my computer overheats and melts. Freaky.

Of course it never has in real life, though it soon will if I don't get off my *** and reapply thermal paste.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

And I had a nightmare that a plane was falling down on me.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Why Hitler? Did you hear about a virus that does that?

Anyway, I looked it up. This dream means you want to sleep with your mom. You really need to see a shrink.


----------

